# Stingray Seat Reflector - '70 Fenderless 5-speed



## OLDTIMER (Sep 2, 2018)

Picked up this bike about a year ago....finally got to unboxing it....yea, I know.
It's in really nice condition and I am looking over the bike from an originality standpoint. 
I know that their are a variety of same-sized red seat reflectors, but is their a specific reflector used on my bike?
It currently has a 6-pie Stratolite No. 38 and as typical,  the rear of the reflector housing is loose from the stud.
This bike is way too nice to do anything but clean, grease and preserve it.
Original condition things like this (if correct) will be chalked up as "mechanical patina".....and I will move on...
Thanks


----------



## mcmfw2 (Sep 3, 2018)

A 6 pie is correct for your bike..


----------



## Intense One (Sep 8, 2018)

Beautiful bike You have there.    I just picked up my first 5 speeder in campus green too.  10/68 so it is a '69 model.   Now let's go ride 'em!


----------

